# Mystery to me



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

And the gentleman who owned it. Picked up a few pieces of some nice wood while craiglisting. 












The seller threw in some pieces that he was not sure of what it was. Any suggestion?


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

The colors look a little like spalted Hackberry, but I've never seen that much coverage of color (1st picture).


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

THe bottom two are very likely imbuia. The top one looks exactly like zebrawood except that the color is wrong.

A cleaned up end grain shot would help


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

phinds said:


> THe bottom two are very likely imbuia. The top one looks exactly like zebrawood except that the color is wrong.
> 
> A cleaned up end grain shot would help


Phinds - the first one is zebra wood according to the seller. I wonder if the lighting had an effect. It was the one you said may be imbuia that was of question. I will ger some better shots this evening. 

Thanks


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

abetrman said:


> Phinds - the first one is zebra wood according to the seller. I wonder if the lighting had an effect. It was the one you said may be imbuia that was of question. I will ger some better shots this evening.
> 
> Thanks


Check out the imbuia on my site and see what you think.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

phinds said:


> Check out the imbuia on my site and see what you think.


Can you shoot me the limk to your sitem I'm working via cell at this time


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

abetrman said:


> Can you shoot me the limk to your sitem I'm working via cell at this time


Do you not get signatures on your cell? It's 

www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

phinds said:


> Do you not get signatures on your cell? It's
> 
> www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/


Not through the app unless something isn't operating properly. I am even having trouble seeing my own pics from this thread. Thanks for the link.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

abetrman said:


> Not through the app unless something isn't operating properly. I am even having trouble seeing my own pics from this thread. Thanks for the link.


Too funny. I saw this website when I googled the wood. Just didn't know it was yours.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

Is this better?









Close up of the end grain.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

abetrman said:


> Is this better?


not really. you need to clean it up so it shows the grain.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

*Ohhhh*



phinds said:


> not really. you need to clean it up so it shows the grain.


Now I see said the blind man, you mean clean up the wood, not the picture. Brain laps there - sorry. Will do.

I did take a look at your sight (bookmarked for future references). It does look like a few of the photos you have for imbuia. Thanks for helping me figure it out.


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

phinds said:


> not really. you need to clean it up so it shows the grain.


Ok phinds. I think I got it.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

abetrman said:


> Ok phinds. I think I got it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 76142
> ...


Good job! Not imbuia after all and I'll need to poke around and see can I figure out what it IS instead of just what it isn't, but tonight I'm off to bed early


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

phinds said:


> Good job! Not imbuia after all and I'll need to poke around and see can I figure out what it IS instead of just what it isn't, but tonight I'm off to bed early


Maybe monkey pod. Stopped by wood workers source today and saw something similar


----------

